# Security Software in Chat



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2008)

So, in chat tonight, came across an interesting discovery....

While most standard swear words seem to be allowed, and some show up with stars on the end...certain innocent words are blocked out.

Particularly words that are 5 or 6 letters long, and start with a B and end with an H... Birth ... Bench, etc...

any reason?


----------



## Shamrock (11 Dec 2008)

Mike had a bad batch of bench births in BH.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Mike had a bad batch of bench births in BH.



Which shows up in chat as:



> Mike had a bad  b***h  of  b***h   b***h s in  b***h .


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Dec 2008)

Yeah Rocketryan and myself found out about it last night as well. You can have a b, and then a million a's, and then and h at the end, and it will still be b***h.


----------



## Rocketryan (12 Dec 2008)

Oh that gave me a good laugh.

But yeah was quite odd


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2008)

Well ain't that a bitch. I'll check into it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2008)

Fixed!


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (3 Jan 2009)

Not quite yet.  Last night it determined that the following were "bad words":

both
bash
b sqn
birch
bath


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jan 2009)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Not quite yet.  Last night it determined that the following were "bad words":
> 
> both
> bash
> ...



Well, obviously...


----------



## geo (3 Jan 2009)

CSA 105... 
B Sqn is a work type word - being said on your off time
To your wife, it's a bad word


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jan 2009)

Thanks... that's fixed now too.


----------



## GAP (3 Jan 2009)

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> Not quite yet.  Last night it determined that the following were "bad words":
> 
> both
> bash
> ...



After beating themselves with birch  branches in the bath, a & b sqn  both began to bash each other......

Wouldn't be better just to shut down chat?  ;D (not really sure what they are doing, but it's BAD!!


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> After beating themselves with birch  branches in the bath, a & b sqn  both began to bash each other......
> 
> Wouldn't be better just to shut down chat?  ;D (not really sure what they are doing, but it's BAD!!



Sounds like you have never been in a Sauna before.


----------



## GAP (3 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have never been in a Sauna before.



Pretty violent sauna..... (and crowded)


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2009)

Birch Bows are good for cleansing the skin and soul.   ;D

The more in the sauna the better.  Only the brave will sit on the top rows once the water is thrown on the hot rocks.  Warm beer doesn't matter; it is still cooler than the sauna.   ;D


----------



## GAP (3 Jan 2009)

True, true and true..... (shit, I hate being so wrong.....)


----------

